
Reasons Programmers Leave - LaserDiscMan
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/49806/reasons-programmers-leave
======
staticelf
Reasons programmers leave is reasons why anyone leaves any company. The only
difference is that programmers are in high demand and companies often doesn't
offer a good career path.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Why the hell are companies always trying to force programmers to be managers?

I'm happy writing code. It's really all I want to do.

~~~
nicolashahn
I'm a programmer that eventually would like to be in a leadership position.

In the long run, my net gain to the world will be greater if I can make that
happen. I could code something really good that does X good for the world, but
if I were able to coordinate 10 programmers to create something that does 10X
good, that would be better. Even if they were only able to do 5X, that's still
more than the 1X I would be able to do myself. They may separately create more
value were I not to organize them, but I have no control over or guarantee of
that.

I also like writing code, but at the end of the day, writing code is not what
truly fulfills me - it's what my code _does_.

------
rurban
Closed by stackexchange moderators as not constructive. Go figure

